# my computer



## pc-tech

im thinking of selling my old computer soon, should i sell it as a whole or part it out
specs(seperate parts)
case:unknown brand 2 usb+mic+headphones inputs on front
cpu/mobo combo:asus PIII 1.80ghz(?)
Hdd 1:40gb
Hdd 2: 30.9gb barracuda
cd:sony cd-rw
Soundcard:creative soundblaster live
random video card
40 gig, has xp pro sp2 on it
also has office 2003
704mb pc100

any questions? just ask
pics of each item availiable


----------



## Kill Bill

Out of curiosity run this

http://www.tombraiderhub.com/download/diagnose.exe

And post all of the report here to see excaly what yr using


----------



## pc-tech

------------------------------------------------------
*Diagnostic tool developed for www.tombraiderforums.com *
------------------------------------------------------
Version : 2.44 
Author  : Simulation 
Select All (Ctrl A) then Copy (Ctrl C) and paste (Ctrl V) the text in Notepad into a reply on the forum.
*Operating System* 


		Code:
	

Windows XP Detected
[b]COMMAND.COM[/b]
COMMAND.COM has been installed
[b]Autoexec.NT [/b]
@echo off
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\mscdexnt.exe
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\redir
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\dosx
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 P330 T3
[b]Config.NT[/b]
dos=high, umb
device=%SystemRoot%\system32\himem.sys
files=40
[b]Programs Currently Running[/b]

*System Event Log - Warning and Errors Only (last 24hrs)*


		Code:
	

Event Log from 08:00am on the 31/12/1999

*Tomb Raider Game Setup Information*

*DirectX Diagnostics Report*


		Code:
	

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/1/2000, 00:08:26
       Machine name: JOE
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: n/a
       System Model: n/a
               BIOS: n/a
          Processor: Intel Pentium III, ~500MHz
             Memory: 704MB RAM
          Page File: 385MB used, 1337MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Technologies, Inc. RAGE XL AGP 2X
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies, Inc.
        Chip type: ATI RAGE XL AGP 2X
         DAC type: ATI Internal DAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_474D&SUBSYS_00081002&REV_27
   Display Memory: 8.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (24 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: atidrae.dll
   Driver Version: 5.01.2493.0000 (English)
      DDI Version: 7
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 8/17/2001 14:56:00, 137216 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: atimpae.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 8/17/2001 12:49:00, 75136 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-040D-11CF-B273-B52989C2C835}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x474D
        SubSys ID: 0x00081002
      Revision ID: 0x0027
      Revision ID: 0x0027
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SB Live! Wave Device
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80641102&REV_0A
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3509 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 8/14/2001 07:17:52, 775296 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Creative
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: Yes
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run
---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: SB Live! Wave Device
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: emu10k1f.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3509 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 8/14/2001 07:17:52, 775296 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0
-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  SB Live! Wave Device, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  A: SB Live! MIDI Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  B: SB Live! MIDI Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SB Live! Soft Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SB Live! MIDI UART [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SB Live! MIDI UART [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a
      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a
      Device Name: Microsoft SideWinder 3D Pro
         Attached: 0
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0F1F
        FF Driver: n/a
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK
-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 9/3/2002 12:00:37, 4736 bytes
----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ PCI bus
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0a03
| Service: pci
| Driver: pci.sys, 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes
| 
+-+ Creative SBLive! Gameport
| | Location: PCI bus 0, device 10, function 1
| | Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1102&dev_7002
| | Lower Filters: ctljystk
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:22, 10624 bytes
| | Driver: ctljystk.sys, 8/17/2001 04:19:20, 3712 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Microsoft SideWinder (Auto Detect)
| | | Matching Device ID: gameport\sidewindergamecontroller
| | | Service: msgame
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:20, 36224 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:18, 24960 bytes
| | | Driver: hid.dll, 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 20992 bytes
| | | Driver: msgame.sys, 8/17/2001 13:02:40, 35200 bytes
| | | Driver: sw_effct.dll, 8/17/2001 21:36:32, 41472 bytes
| | | Driver: sw_wheel.dll, 8/17/2001 21:36:32, 53760 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game
------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Microsoft PS/2 Keyboard (IntelliType Pro)
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 23:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| Driver: mskbcoin.dll, 3/21/2002 20:41:56, 53248 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Logitech-compatible Mouse PS/2
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Upper Filters: L8042Pr2
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 23:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 23040 bytes
| Driver: L8042Pr2.sys, 7/2/2002 08:20:50, 50830 bytes
| Driver: LMouFlt2.sys, 7/2/2002 08:20:51, 70382 bytes
| Driver: LKbdFlt2.sys, 7/2/2002 08:20:51, 6030 bytes
| Driver: LCoInst.dll, 7/2/2002 08:20:51, 19180 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 23040 bytes
----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK
-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Lucent Win Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM4
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider: IPX Adapter 1 - (00000000,00A0CCD11ABC)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 3 - IPv4 - 
-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s
-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: ATI Technologies, Inc. RAGE XC PCI
Device ID: ROOT\DISPLAY\0000
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atimpae.sys, 5.01.2493.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:49:00, 75136 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atidrae.dll, 5.01.2493.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 14:56:00, 137216 bytes
     Name: CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_80E71043&REV_10\3&61AAA01&0&28
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Lucent Win Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_044E&SUBSYS_044E1235&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&38
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ltmdmnt.sys, 8.28.0000.0000 (English), 3/31/2003 14:29:00, 625537 bytes
     Name: NETGEAR FA310TX Fast Ethernet Adapter (NGRPCI) #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AD&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_F0041385&REV_20\3&61AAA01&0&30
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Ngrpci.sys, 4.56.0016.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:12:20, 32840 bytes
     Name: VIA CPU to AGP Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_8598&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\VIAAGP.SYS, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:44, 42240 bytes
     Name: VIA Tech Power Management controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3057&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_40\3&61AAA01&0&24
   Driver: n/a
     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_16\3&61AAA01&0&23
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_16\3&61AAA01&0&22
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
     Name: VIA Tech CPU to PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0691&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C4\3&61AAA01&0&00
   Driver: n/a
     Name: VIA Tech PCI to ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0686&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_40\3&61AAA01&0&20
   Driver: n/a
     Name: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_06\3&61AAA01&0&21
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys, 1.00.0001.0001 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 5376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes
     Name: Creative SBLive! Gameport
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_00201102&REV_0A\3&61AAA01&0&51
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:22, 10624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctljystk.sys, 5.01.2501.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 04:19:20, 3712 bytes
     Name: Creative SB Live! series(WDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80641102&REV_0A\3&61AAA01&0&50
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:50, 145792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:04, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emu10k1f.sys, 5.12.0001.3509 (English), 8/14/2001 07:17:52, 775296 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\2gmgsmt.sf2, 12/15/1998 08:47:06, 2090170 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfman32.dll, 4.06.0000.3301 (English), 7/11/2001 03:41:52, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe, 1.00.0000.0022 (English), 8/31/2001 05:44:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sblfx.dll, 5.12.0001.3211 (English), 10/11/2001 08:02:06, 495616 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctwdm32.dll, 5.00.0000.2003 (English), 7/11/2001 03:35:06, 3584 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\devcon32.dll, 4.06.0000.0658 (English), 8/4/2001 05:03:34, 352256 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 80.00.0000.0003 (English), 10/14/1998 08:03:00, 59392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfman.sys, 4.10.0000.3302 (English), 8/31/2001 05:37:58, 36992 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctlface.sys, 5.12.0001.2110 (English), 7/11/2001 03:34:52, 6912 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\eapci2m.ecw, 1/21/1999 09:31:36, 2259070 bytes
     Name: OPTi 82C861 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1045&DEV_C861&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_10\3&61AAA01&0&40
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 17024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
     Name: ATI Technologies, Inc. RAGE XL AGP 2X
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_474D&SUBSYS_00081002&REV_27\4&9FD38EF&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atimpae.sys, 5.01.2493.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:49:00, 75136 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atidrae.dll, 5.01.2493.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 14:56:00, 137216 bytes
------------------


----------



## funkysnair

its a pentium3 500mhz


----------



## SirKenin

No offence, but the most that computer is worth is the hope that Goodwill will actually take it off your hands. It has absolutely zero retail value, although they might get lucky and find someone that will pay $20 for it. I donate all my P3s to the recyclers.  I actually have a complete IBM P3 with windows license in the back seat of my car.  It's going to the recyclers.  I wouldn't even give it away on here because it would cost more to pack and ship it than the damn thing is worth.


----------



## DirtyD86

id say keep it  you never know when you might need an extra pc around to browse the net/do word processing


----------



## tuxify

Yeah, like DirtyD said, keep it. If worst comes to worst try case modding.


----------



## PohTayToez

SirKenin said:


> No offence, but the most that computer is worth is the hope that Goodwill will actually take it off your hands. It has absolutely zero retail value, although they might get lucky and find someone that will pay $20 for it. I donate all my P3s to the recyclers.  I actually have a complete IBM P3 with windows license in the back seat of my car.  It's going to the recyclers.  I wouldn't even give it away on here because it would cost more to pack and ship it than the damn thing is worth.




That's a bit harsh... he could likely get $50 out of it... $100 if he finds a dummy to sell it to.


----------



## SirKenin

I gave a P3-866 to a pawnshop once.  4 months later they still couldn't get $50 for it.


----------

